# January 2013 BRS GB



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Planning another Bulk Reef Supply order for the new year. (Seems like I am planning an order every month)

Im thinking that I may just try and get a GB running every month that way people who habitually order from BRS can jump in and get on a group buy.

PM:

BRS User Name (Email):
Last Name:

Thats it.

Looking to submit mid January.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

So far 2/10.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

So Far 3/10.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

once my tank is in and i can see how much rock i need, i may order some from BRS with a few things i need, but right now dont want to get things i wont use. If its too late for you guys ill hit feb's order. Monthly sounds good to me!


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Anyone else ?

Now 5/10


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

add me in please..... I will pm you my info.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Will do, just a few more and we can submit right away or the second week of January.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

RR37 Have you compaired the prices to reefwater before you buy from BRS?

Unless your looking for something ReefWater does not have .


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Chromey said:


> RR37 Have you compaired the prices to reefwater before you buy from BRS?
> 
> Unless your looking for something ReefWater does not have .


I have, if I were only ordering Media or membranes I'd be placing an order with them. But Im not, and seldom can I checkout from BRS with only media in my cart, lol.

reefwater is great for somethings, hopefully as they grow they will have more product available.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

RR37 said:


> I have, if I were only ordering Media or membranes I'd be placing an order with them. But Im not, and seldom can I checkout from BRS with only media in my cart, lol.
> 
> reefwater is great for somethings, hopefully as they grow they will have more product available.


100% agree with you... If Reefwater carried everything Like BRS, WOW that would be great. I order, and its here in 2 days.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

2 days is always nice 

BRS has been good on the Friday morning order Tuesday delivery. That's still not 2 days though 

Anyone else want in ?


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

I think we are at 8 now. I'd like to submit the list for next Tuesday.

Cheers


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Count me in. Thanks.


----------



## Daney90 (Jun 14, 2012)

PM sent  thanks


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

We have 10. Forwarding list tomorrow sometime, if anyone else wants in please send your details over before tomorrow @noon. (Friday)

Thanks everyone


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Last few PM's have been added. Sending in the list just after noon.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

List has been sent, GB is now closed.

Please visit: Feb BRS Group Buy Thread


----------

